# Hi people, lets be friends and talk about make up.



## Lucy90 (May 2, 2016)

Hi my name is Lucy, and like most of your girls on here i love make up. Just looking to speak to like minded people who understand the obsession of face artistry. Anyway im not to go at introducing myself so if you want to find out more msg me or reply and lets get talking.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 2, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 2, 2016)

Welcome


----------

